# removing algae stain on glass



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I was cleaning my tank and i found this algae stain on the glass. I tried bleach and it didnt work. How can I remove this type of stain?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

try Vinegar for a hour

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

razor blade should do the trick


----------

